# Terminating IP's connected to my computer



## AdamU (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm sorry I don't know if this is the correct place to post this. :4-dontkno , But I type netstat into Command Prompt to bring up all the IP's that are connected to my computer, and I would like to know how I can terminate and IP connected. Is there something i can type into command prompt that will allow me to terminate the IP. ex: /terminte IP. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would have helped to see the output of the NETSTAT.


----------



## AdamU (Jul 29, 2005)

Well I'm doing this for a game. I play Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne and there's no kick option in the game. When someones behaving rudely I would like to be able to kick him by cutting off his connection to my computer since I host the game, He will disconnected from the game. I was wondering once I have his IP how can i disconnect it from my computer(I typed netstat to get the IP). If you still need an example netstat let me know


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I under stand where you are coming from.
Question:
Wouldn't this individual be able to Just disconnect ,Then reconnect and get a different address and log back on.
Most Address are dynamic.


----------



## 09082012 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dropping a player from a game is not that simple. Despite the fact that you started the game does not mean that you host the game. WarCraft III is a P2P game as it does not rely on a single server to communicate. Once you report to the other players that you can't communicate with the player in question, they'll attempt to contact him and when he replies, you will be the one dropped from the game.


----------

